# 4'33'' for Christmas No 1



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/cageagainstthemachine

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/sep/30/christmas-no1-facebook-campaign

Opinions?


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

It would be the first # 1 hit worth listening... :devil:


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm listening to it now! It's a good recording!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

More substance in those 4'33" of silence than in most super-froth 00's pop songs, sadly.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Tight. I "liked" it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's like "Silent Night" only more so. I think we have a winner.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What? I don't get it. What is Radio 1? or Christmas No 1?

Side comment, I haven't yet heard the whole 4'33" on the radio yet, only excerpts when they are having technical difficulties perhaps.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Great idea - certainly in the spirit of Cage's doings...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What? I don't get it. What is Radio 1? or Christmas No 1?


I think it's like the top-selling album/track of the season or something. The competition for it features prominently in the movie _Love Actually_  Pretty sure it's a British thing. Maybe somebody British will tell us.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Side comment, I haven't yet heard the whole 4'33" on the radio yet, only excerpts when they are having technical difficulties perhaps.


Ha!


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> I think it's like the top-selling album/track of the season or something. The competition for it features prominently in the movie _Love Actually_  Pretty sure it's a British thing. Maybe somebody British will tell us.


Wikipedia explains all.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Christmas_number_one_singles_(UK)

Some people who care way too much about Simon Cowell and the X Factor decided they didn't like its hegemony over the Christmas charts so they set up a Facebook campaign to get RATM to number last year, which it did. Since that proved popular, some people are going to try it again. 4'33'' and Surfin' Bird are amongst this years favourites.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> What? I don't get it. What is Radio 1? or Christmas No 1?


There's, like, other places in the world outside of America, and, like, some of them have, like, their own cultures and whatnot. Hope this helps.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Its No 1 in my books


----------

